# General > Sport >  Highland Council to support Team Highland at Special Olympics

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Highland Council to support Team Highland at Special Olympics*

Members of The Highland Council?s Education, Culture and Sport Committee have approved a grant of £10,000 to Highland Disability Sport.  The funding will support an 80-strong team of athletes to participate at the Special Olympics National Summer Games in Leicester 25th - 31st July 2009.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

